# Oxtail



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2013)

I've had oxtail many times at restaurants but today is the first day I have made it at home. I used Molly Steven's braised oxtail in red wine recipe and it was amazing. I have a pretty cheap source for oxtail here, and now I am thinking of trying out a pressure cooker recipe to cut down the cooking time. 

Anyone have oxtail cooking tips, recipes, etc.? It's my new favorite cut and I'd be interested in trying some new ways in preparing it. 

k.


----------



## markenki (Apr 22, 2013)

You want to try something different? There's a Filipino dish called Kare Kare (rhymes with John le Carré) that's really good if done well: http://panlasangpinoy.com/2009/05/30/kare-kare-peanut-stew/. You need to serve it with shrimp paste (we call it bago-ong; Kamayan and Barrio Fiesta are good brands), otherwise it is relatively bland.

I don't cook this dish but my wife does. She reviewed the recipe I linked to and suggested some modifications in the steps (you know how these dishes go; each family seems to have their own way to do it!). Anyway, in a separate pot, she sautés the toasted rice and peanuts with the garlic and then adds the broth to that pot, and then adds the peanut butter until she gets the proper flavor and consistency. One of the comments below the recipe makes a similar suggestion. Sorry, but she doesn't have this written down.

If you like tripe, this is a good dish for that as well (just cook it along with the oxtail). My two boys (8 and 12) go crazy for the tripe in this dish.

Good luck!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks for suggesting one of my country's dishes. they taste good. Top Chef Dale Talde has a video on (youtube) his take on the dish (he doesn't really pronounce the name for the dish properly, lol, kuh-reh kuh-reh).....

even Marcus Samuelsson has a recipe of this on his own site. I love the fact that Top Chef Master Marcus has an appreciation for a varied number of cuisines, as much as he is known for that.

can't really go without the shrimp paste no matter how most non-filipinos hate the smell. after tasting that umami from shrimp paste with the peanut sauce and Kare-Kare, there really isn't anything like it (in pretty much as great flavor).

all i could ask for is to have an open mind for the shrimp paste with the dish. use it sparingly. =D

hope you enjoy.


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 22, 2013)

Its great braised in Chinese Masterstock.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 22, 2013)

I always treated them like short ribs or pot roasted brisket. Pretty good in a slow cooker too. I ran them as a special in my BBQ years ago, once a week or so. Always sold out using my mom's basic brisket recipe (no bbq!) Cooked them low and slow one day, cooled over night. Defatted the next day and re heated. Always better the next day.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 22, 2013)

My wife regularly makes a lintel soup that uses oxtail stock/ meat. Starts with cooking the oxtails in the pressure cooker for 20 minutes after it gets up to pressure. We usually throw in a bay leaf or two, some peppercorns and some rough-chopped onions, celery and carrots. Once the stock is done we pull the oxtails and strain the stock. For the soup, start by dicing and sautéing onion, put in diced tomatoes, pour in the stock (may need to add some water if not enough volume) and add the lintels. Season the soup with salt and pepper and whatever herbs you like (we dump in a pile of Herbs de Province). Shred and add the meat at the end of cooking. Helps to put in some heat, which can be done with your favorite hot sauce or a paste like harissa. We serve sour cream or plain yogurt on the side as a mix-in; helps to thicken/ sweeten the soup.


----------



## mzer (Apr 22, 2013)

Braise them in red wine with mirepoix until fork tender, then let it cool overnight in the cooking liquid. The next day scrape off the fat and remove the oxtails. Reduce the liquid until rich and sauce like. Wrap the oxtails individually in caul fat, then place in a roasting pan and spoon over each a few spoonfuls of the sauce, roast at 400 until heated through and shiny and glazed. Serve with the rest of the sauce. You can thank me later.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Mzer, sounds great! Would probably work very well with shanks too.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I did a ox tail Osso like thing once. More like a ox tail stout stew, but turned out great. Another idea for you to try K


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 23, 2013)

i once made a slow braise with oxtail. i added some apple to the mirepoix so it was just the tad bit sweet. 

i started the oxtail on a bbq grill to render fat and brown it. then mirepoix in the dutch oven..did the braise..wine, chicken stock..etc.

i took the meat out, took the meat off the bones. put it in the fridge. then i chilled the braising liquid. took off the fat cap. there was a lot!

i then warmed it all up and tossed it with some pappardelle pasta. flat out stunned my wife. i bet i have a photo somewhere. hehe.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 23, 2013)

what? no photos?


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 23, 2013)

There are some really good suggestions in this thread. Thanks everyone. And I am really intrigued with trying it out in my pressure cooker with it. 

k.


----------

